# short cycle for beginner?



## grotto72 (Dec 14, 2011)

considering doing a cycle after i get back overseas but i will only have 12-14weeks including pct before i change jobs which involves a lot of travel.
so with 8-10 weeks available for aas use should i only be using test P? from what i've read on the forum test E should have longer cycle of 12wks. could i use both or just P for 500-600mg/wk?


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 14, 2011)

If you can stand the ED or EOD pinning definitely go with prop, for an eight week cycle. I personally love the short esters and I pin ED, I get much less bloat as well. Plus there's a shorter waiting period to start PCT


----------



## grotto72 (Dec 14, 2011)

yeh i'd be doing 200mgx3 a week. just got to get my bf% down in the next 2 months. 
more cardio and higher rep sets here i come.


----------



## jimm (Dec 14, 2011)

Read the stickies man ffs and if your new job involve alot of travrlling your gonna probly lose most of your gains no point in juicing imo... Waste of time n money.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 14, 2011)

What are your stats and goals bro.


----------



## grotto72 (Dec 14, 2011)

i will still be able to work out with the new job just not as strict as what im doing now.

Im 5'8", 25 years old,195lbs, 18-20%BF. been training nearly 1.5 years. was mainly training strength with low rep sets and maybe 1 cardio session every 2 weeks. have put on 30lb in a year. was planning on doing 2 cardio sess a week and higher rep sets for the next 2 months before thinking about doing a cycle. try get down to 12%bf and gain muscle from high rep sets.

 lifts are
Bench 205 (shit i know)
Military press 170
squat 360
deadlift 450

I will only consider doing the cycle if i get my fat levels down. will need to clean up my diet a bit and reduce the amount of potatoes and rice i eat. the goal would be to try and keep around 10lb of gains


----------



## Usealittle (Dec 14, 2011)

grotto72 said:


> yeh i'd be doing 200mgx3 a week. just got to get my bf% down in the next 2 months.
> more cardio and* higher rep sets here i come*.


 
why? thats not gonna make you burn more fat.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 14, 2011)

grotto72 said:


> yeh i'd be doing 200mgx3 a week. just got to get my bf% down in the next 2 months.
> more cardio and higher rep sets here i come.



High reps for cutting is a myth and backwards to what you should do.  I push myself to lift heavy and may shorten rest some but I don't go to 20 rep set just because.


----------



## njc (Dec 14, 2011)

You shoulder press almost as much as you bench?  Doesn't make sense.


----------



## grotto72 (Dec 14, 2011)

oufinny said:


> High reps for cutting is a myth and backwards to what you should do.  I push myself to lift heavy and may shorten rest some but I don't go to 20 rep set just because.



i dont mean 20 reps. i was normally training 4x5 but then i stopped gaining weight for over a month. gone to 4x8 and have started to gain again. higher volume for more hypertrophy right?

when i bench i get pain just under where the clavical joins to the shoulder sometimes. i dont get any pain when shoulder pressing although i use a bit of leg drive. those lifts are max so working sets were a bit less but now a bit lower with the 4x8


----------

